# CRS - Crystal Red Shrimp



## migdem (Jun 6, 2007)

I am thinking of getting some of these lovely shrimps but have some questions.

I am going to put them in a barebone tank and they will have some Java Ferns on bogwood, is that good for them?

Are they any good at eating algae and some fish food remains?


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

They will eat fish food, but not the algae. You need to better describe your "bare tank". If there is no gravel then definately not. They will just cling to your plants and pick at them till they are no more. The most nerdy word I can use for these guys is thigmotactic. They like things to grab on to, or they freak out. Put a roach in the bathtub and watch! They are best kept in "natural" tank, without crazy colored gravel and decorations, because they will change their colors to blend in. 

Basically, shrimp pick at stuff to get the small bits of food that other stuff like fish wont eat. They will pick around constantly. The more stuff in your tank, the less likely they will be picking at your plants.


----------



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

great shrimp! will this be your first time with shrimp??? if so...check out some of the informative sites about them so you are prepared. they are a bit of work but they are awesome! check aquabid for auctions on them...


----------



## migdem (Jun 6, 2007)

I already had 2 amano shrimps and they where great but now they dissappeared at no reason. 

I also had some cherry shrimps in the barebone tank but they died/eaten quickly and never had the success to breed.


So in other words they are better in a heavy planted tank? If i put them with some 3-4 amano shimps (as a cleanup crew for algae) will this be fine?



PS i leave that barebone tank to raise some fry in it.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Shrimp do not respond to stress well. They get stressed if they don't have stuff to grab on. Shrimp will die/be eaten (where your amano's went), if they don't have stuff to hide and walk on. They don't need to be in a planted tank, just give them something to crawl around on. I would keep the breeding tank empty, maybe a snail or 2 for algae cleanup, since shrimp will not eat algae.


----------



## migdem (Jun 6, 2007)

Amano shrimp will thrive on algae that is why i wanted some amano shrimp. in that case i will get a nerite snail then for the barebone tank.


Are Crystal Red Shrimp combatible with Amano Shrimps?


----------



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

they can live together...the amanos will tend to be bigger and will hog up the food supply...


----------



## migdem (Jun 6, 2007)

ok thanks for the reply


----------

